# Complain about your pet here



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 6, 2017)

I get it. Everyone loves your dog/cat/rat, "he/she is the sweetest thing alive" they say.

You know the truth, though. Your little lovely pet is a douchebag.

Let's complain about the little assholes we love dearly here! I'll start:

Cujo is such a fucking housie scum. He loves me so dearly when we're on the road that he never leaves my side, but the SECOND we're under a roof for good he won't have anything to do with me. He'll cuddle with my room mates and give me the silent treatment.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 6, 2017)

The only thing mine does that irks me besides running off with my shoes/socks/hat and hiding them outside is he's not very respectful of your groin region. Yeah, he's an infamous sack tapper....


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 7, 2017)

Kaya is fuckin rad! She dreams of doing perfect cannonballs off tall island formations in Thailand(as seen below) and one time my my lousy ex roommate left the gate open out back and she got hit by a car so hard that parts of that car were left blood spattered in the gutter. I thought I lost her for sure that night. After that, I don't have many bad things to say about my baby, but it's pretty fucking annoying that she keeps eating our weed plants. Today she got another one, entirely pruned down the stalk and just left the very top. It looks like some type of shitty mini palm tree shape now. I assume she would have eaten the top too if it were reachable.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 7, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Kaya is fuckin rad! She dreams of doing perfect cannonballs off tall island formations in Thailand(as seen below) and one time my my lousy ex roommate left the gate open out back and she got hit by a car so hard that parts of that car were left blood spattered in the gutter. I thought I lost her for sure that night. After that, I don't have many bad things to say about my baby, but it's pretty fucking annoying that she keeps eating our weed plants. Today she got another one, entirely pruned down the stalk and just left the very top. It looks like some type of shitty mini palm tree shape now. I assume she would have eaten the top too if it were reachable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38406


oh hell no!!! if mine started doin that, there would be hell to pay. mine likes to munch on the dried dead leaves that fall off the plants but luckily leaves the live ones alone


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 7, 2017)

Dumb bitch likes to run into the street with traffic idk why but it pisses me the fuck off. Still love her tho


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 7, 2017)

the farts...good god the farts...


----------



## Tude (Aug 7, 2017)

Cat barf/hairballs. Lovely to hear in the middle of the night a cat horking away but I manage to get (kick) it off the bed in time, but it's when I come home and find that stuff on my bed or even better in the middle of the doorway of the bathroom (in the middle of the night). And my little siamese loves the rubbery cords to laptop/phone. Her score is 4 laptop cords (found plastic protector for that), at least 10 phone chargers, bunch of ear pods, camera cords etc. She stopped doing that (I hope).

Darn cats, I love them all.


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 7, 2017)

Often gets in the way, pops up at inopportune times, contracts strange rashes/abrasions...

(I'M TALKING ABOUT MY DICK.)


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 7, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> Often gets in the way, pops up at inopportune times, contracts strange rashes/abrasions...
> 
> (I'M TALKING ABOUT MY DICK.)



The original title for this was gonna be "Complain about your furry assholes here!" But I realize how badly it could be misconstrued.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 7, 2017)

iamwhatiam said:


> The only thing mine does that irks me besides running off with my shoes/socks/hat and hiding them outside is he's not very respectful of your groin region. Yeah, he's an infamous sack tapper....
> View attachment 38404
> View attachment 38405



That's is a beautiful fucking heeler mix. I want one soooo bad


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 7, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> View attachment 38408
> the farts...good god the farts...


nah...come clean.....stop blaming em on the dog ::hungover::


----------



## Jimmylulz (Aug 8, 2017)

He's the best pet I could ever have but this little fucker won't stop pulling the leash like an asshole even when I got all my stuff on me (backpack and banjo). He always stays near me w/o the leash tho, thats why I hate towns.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 10, 2017)

My dude is beyond intelligent and for listening I almost guarantee there's no topping him sometimes. I can walk my dude miles down a busier road without a leash directly beside me keeping him in check with only some snaps or a few words and he'll even space or depending on the side of the road and never get angsty.People are appalled by it or amazed all the time. He never takes off and doesnt not come back even when I give him space. He is my homie all the time. But he has a space issue sometimes in certain circumstances and a food aggression which can be real bitches, but it's manageable it's just shit I'd hope wasn't there but I believe it's from pup months before I got him at 2 months. Hes got some boundaries but is 95 percent friendly mutt. A gripe on my four legged friend by Tatanka haha


----------



## Ori (Aug 16, 2017)

The only thing about my little guy is, if he decides he doesn't want to walk then it's /not/ happening. I will have to carry him or we're not going anywhere. Good thing he's only like, 10lbs.

*token pet picture below*


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ori said:


> The only thing about my little guy is, if he decides he doesn't want to walk then it's /not/ happening. I will have to carry him or we're not going anywhere. Good thing he's only like, 10lbs.
> 
> *token pet picture below*
> 
> View attachment 38535


 
Your little angel face and my angel face are the same size! And yours is so precious!

This is Cujo while traveling:






And when he's ignoring me because we're in a house:


----------



## Ori (Sep 1, 2017)

Geraldo said:


> Your little angel face and my angel face are the same size! And yours is so precious!
> 
> This is Cujo while traveling:
> View attachment 38785
> ...



LMAO. He is soo cute though. You need like a crowbar to pry my guy from me no matter where we are.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Sep 1, 2017)

My only complaint is my dude ain't with me this trip out. He's terrified of trains, and weighs a solid 80 pounds. So hard to hold him still when he's spooked.


----------

